
Ask HN: Which IM is able to export chat like email? - bythckr
At work, I do main communications (LPO) via email. Rest day to day is done via Whatsapp. It includes text, voice messages, map location &amp; images(deliver notes). One of those orders has an issue and now its escalated to legal issue. Thats when the lawyers wanted me to give full communication.<p>When I tried to export the complete chat, it only gave the text in &quot;.txt&quot; file and rest of media. Not in a presentable form, like an HTML with all media embedded. Then I has to open it in web mode and take screen shots in A4 size and its a 30 page thick. The whole process was just messy. I could not find a better way.<p>I realize that whatsappp being proprietary and there are limits. Email is not convenient for quick &amp; short communications.<p>Telegram &amp; Signal have no option to even export. What are my options?
======
verdverm
I'm on Google Fi / Hangouts. I can text from computer or phone, search
conversation history from Gmail.

~~~
bythckr
Google is not reliable in terms of chat apps. Its just a matter of time before
they kill hangout also over night. I wish they are as committed to IM as
email. Everyone in my circle used Gmail and it will be great if IM also
happens on Google, so by checking the email address, I can see all
correspondences.

Also if Microsoft made it possible to search Skype messages from
Hotmail/Outlook.

~~~
verdverm
Been using Hangouts for almost a decade, seems pretty reliable to me. Not so
sure your conviction about its demise is warranted

------
krishna0512
Try using slack. As I understand it had an option to export the chats of a
workspace.

~~~
bythckr
Never used Slack. Shall try it out.

